# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF USB Dead Boot Repair v12.60 Update!! Public

## mohamed73

*Release Date: February 5, 2016* * Firmware Version Required : 11.0.10 or 11.0.12 ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.12.06 - Windows 10 (32-bit and 64-bit) - Available in Windows Driver Update Server
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.12.06 - Windows 8.1 (32-bit and 64-bit) - Available in Windows Driver Update Server
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.12.06 - Windows 8 (32-bit and 64-bit) - Available in Windows Driver Update Server
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.12.06 - Windows 7 (32-bit and 64-bit) - Available in Windows Driver Update Server
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.8.30.0 - Windows XP (32-bit and 64-bit)    Introducing the EASIEST Method to DOWNLOAD the NEWEST Lumia Firmware Files... NaviSearch!  Lumia Firmware Search and Download  * Very Simple Interface, select via Variant List or Product Code List
* Complete Variant Packs (Product Codes) of all Lumia phones including Lumia 950 XL, 950 and 550.
* Download via ATF Built-in Downloader or Export Download List to your favorite Download Managers 
* Download STOP and RESUME Function
* Automatically verifies Downloaded File Checksum
* File Download is done in the background... You can flash phones etc while downloading files. 
*** FOR NOW, NaviSearch is only Enabled for LUMIA PHONES. It will Enabled in the future for older BB5 Phones ***    New Phones Supported for Dead Boot Repair via USB Cable Only
(Most of these Models are First in the World)  Lumia 950 XL (RM-1085)
Lumia 950 XL DS (RM-1116)
Lumia 950 (RM-1104)
Lumia 950 (RM-1105)
Lumia 950 (RM-1118) 
Lumia 550 (RM-1128)
Lumia 550 (RM-1127) 
Lumia 640 LTE DS (RM-1113)
Lumia 640 DS DTV (RM-1109)
Lumia 640 DS (RM-1077)
Lumia 640 LTE DS (RM-1075)
Lumia 640 (RM-1073)
Lumia 640 LTE (RM-1072)
Lumia 640 XL DS (RM-1067)
Lumia 640 XL (RM-1066)
Lumia 640 XL LTE (RM-1062) 
Lumia 1030 (RM-1052)
Lumia 1030 (RM-1051)
Lumia 1030 (RM-1050)  
Lumia 820 (RM-826)
Lumia 625 (RM-943)  *  *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*    *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------


## mohamed73

*ATF USB Dead Boot Repair v12.60 Update    Official Download Link   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

اووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
تحديث عملاق

----------


## djoma

مشكور ياخي العزيز

----------


## kojyy

مشكور بوعلى متابعة متميزة

----------

